# Buying Advice For First E-bike.



## Slick (24 Mar 2018)

I couldn't decide where to post this but I thought there may be some people who don't venture into other parts of the forum, but please feel free to move if it should just be in the main buying advice section. 

Long story short, Mrs Slick fancies an e-bike. We have always had bikes, but for various reasons it has become ever increasingly unappealing to her to come with me as mostly she feels she is keeping me back (she isn't). We were down the local bike shop today and she spotted a selection of e-bikes and asked what they were all about and we both agreed it could be the very thing for getting her back out on the trail with me. The biggest problem is all I know about these machines is what @Pale Rider posted in the sticky, but I'm assuming things have changed since then, or has it been updated?

Her requirements are fairly simple I reckon, she is looking for more pedal assist rather than full scooter mode, it need to be quite "girlie", (her words) and she is a bit concerned about weight but if it needs lifting I'll be there and we would be careful about running the battery down.

Budget is a bit more difficult but her birthday is coming up so I think getting the right bike is more important than price. 

Any help, advice or links to examples will be appreciated.


----------



## jann71 (24 Mar 2018)

I've been researching all week.
Currently have 4 bikes all for different things.
The only thing which puts me off commuting is the uphill journey home/headwind.
So far, the bikes I've tried are crank driven and all in the £2000-£2400 price range, not quite what I was planning to spend but have put a smile on my face, even into headwind.
I've a test ride booked at Halfords to test a Carrera to compare.
Some have rapid fire shifts, grip shift or also tried a Di2.
I didn't fancy anything a girlie as the Pendleton which is currently on sale.

All UK legal models are pedal assist.


----------



## jann71 (24 Mar 2018)

So far I've looked at Ridgeback Electron, Merida Espresso City, Pinnacle, Bergamont and everything in Halfords range


----------



## Slick (24 Mar 2018)

jann71 said:


> So far I've looked at Ridgeback Electron, Merida Espresso City, Pinnacle, Bergamont and everything in Halfords range


Lol, sounds a bit like me. What sort if disrance are you looking to get out one charge?


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Mar 2018)

Very little has changed since we produced the sticky.

Slightly bigger batteries are a bit more common, but the Bosch motor system remains by far the most popular at the better quality end of the market.

I have 2012 and 2017 Bosch bikes - the motor performance is very similar.

The Yamaha motor is equally as good as is Shimano Steps, then there are lots of others with names you may or may not have heard of.

Given the massive choice of Bosch/Yamaha/Steps bikes, it seems needlessly chancy to buy a bike with a different system.

Just like an ordinary bike, it comes down to the frame style and components the rider prefers.

Cube make lots of models, so I would have a root around their website.

Other makes include KTM, Trek, Haibike and, slightly dearer, Riese and Muller.

There are many others, so there's a danger of you drowning in a sea of bikes which, ultimately, all have a mixture of Bosch/Yamaha/Steps motor and Shimano/Suntour/Schwalbe etc bits and pieces.

Something to be said - same as an ordinary bike - for buying from a good, local, shop.


----------



## Slick (24 Mar 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Very little has changed since we produced the sticky.
> 
> Slightly bigger batteries are a bit more common, but the Bosch motor system remains by far the most popular at the better quality end of the market.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I did notice most of the bikes we looked at today were powered by bosch motors but didn't really notice anything about the battery. I don't recognise a lot of the manufacturers of the bikes themselves, but if most of the motors you mention are very similar I can choose between batteries and normal component parts. There's a new shop opened close by that offers demos and hire so might make a day of it next weekend to try a few. Thanks.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Mar 2018)

Each motor system has its own battery and they are not interchangeable - different plugs, mount, etc.

However, the majority of Bosch/Yamaha/Steps bikes have the same size battery - 500wh.

You might see a bike which looks a bit cheaper, if so it will probably have a 400wh battery.

Trying some bikes is a good idea, although you will find the different motors broadly have the same amount of poke and are similar in the way they deliver power.

Bosch are reckoned by some to be smoother, it's certainly an easy system to get on with since you ride it like an ordinary bike.

'Tour' is my preferred setting, I've done many rides without touching the motor controls from start to finish.


----------



## jann71 (24 Mar 2018)

My commute would be about a 10 mile round trip. Would be great if I could get 5 days without having to charger the battery.


----------



## Slick (24 Mar 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> Each motor system has its own battery and they are not interchangeable - different plugs, mount, etc.
> 
> However, the majority of Bosch/Yamaha/Steps bikes have the same size battery - 500wh.
> 
> ...


Ah, didn't realise that about the battery not being interchangeable, that may have an impact on what to choose. The "poke" is not something Mrs Slick will be concerned about, although after watching some poor women get the fright of her life trying an ebike for the first time means smooth is probably preferable.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Mar 2018)

If she tries a Bosch bike on the lowest Eco setting she may barely notice the motor.

There's no throttle, the motor stops instantly you stop pedalling - or even slightly before because of the torque sensor - so there's no possibility of any out of control frights.


----------



## Slick (24 Mar 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> If she tries a Bosch bike on the lowest Eco setting she may barely notice the motor.
> 
> There's no throttle, the motor stops instantly you stop pedalling - or even slightly before because of the torque sensor - so there's no possibility of any out of control frights.


Good to know, I would hate for her to be put off before she has even given it a chance.


----------



## theloafer (25 Mar 2018)

jann71 said:


> So far I've looked at Ridgeback Electron, Merida Espresso City, Pinnacle, Bergamont and everything in Halfords range


 have to looked at ... https://www.haibike.com/en/INT/home/eperformance/sduro/sporty/trekking my g/f loves hers (sduro 5.0) mine is the 7.0 wanted both the same but the shop could not get her 7.0 in xs size


----------



## jann71 (25 Mar 2018)

That looks like another good option.
Just need to go a bit further to demo one of those.


----------

